# Hill Town



## 407370 (Jan 16, 2016)

Took this from a hill overlooking this town.



 

Comments welcome.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2016)

Can't really put my finger on it, but there's something here that's not working for me.  I'm finding it very hard to pick out any details in the scene.


----------



## panos_adgr (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi mr. you are not a number.

It works fine for me, in terms that I have a sense that the photographer here wanted to present something. What I this this something is, is the retro - classical feeling of a passed time. Inspired by the classic architecture of this nicely crowded building area, I think that the presentation here with the soft focus effect, and the flat colors are creating the feeling of an old picture of some decades ago.

Nice!  

If it was  more sharp and saturated it would be another HDR photo with nothing special to 'say'.


----------



## 407370 (Feb 21, 2016)

panos_adgr said:


> Hi mr. you are not a number.
> 
> It works fine for me, in terms that I have a sense that the photographer here wanted to present something. What I this this something is, is the retro - classical feeling of a passed time. Inspired by the classic architecture of this nicely crowded building area, I think that the presentation here with the soft focus effect, and the flat colors are creating the feeling of an old picture of some decades ago.
> 
> ...


That was exactly what I was going for. The town is built in rings around a large hill and I found this fantastic vantage point to capture the height. If you look closely you will see the buildings are a mix of old and new but arranged in a way that does not exist any more. The soft focus and muted colours are to enhance the timeless image I saw. 

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## panos_adgr (Feb 21, 2016)

407370 said:


> panos_adgr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mr. you are not a number.
> ...


It is surely obvious you achieved your goal. When I look at your picture I get straight away this feeling.


----------



## 407370 (Feb 22, 2016)

panos_adgr said:


> 407370 said:
> 
> 
> > panos_adgr said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 22, 2016)

I have rarely seen a complicated/cluttered photo that was improved by HDR overprocessing....including this one.


----------



## dennybeall (Feb 24, 2016)

Reminds me of the line about having to explain a joke makes it not funny. I don't see anything but jumble at this angle. Nicely captured, clear photo I just don't see the point.


----------

